# Final Round: A te o cara-Florez,Di Stefano, Lauri-Volpi



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Lots of opinions on these artists


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Di Stefano is wonderful but Lauri-Volpi wins here. The fact there is already one vote for Florez, in this company, is particularly disheartening.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Assuming that there will be no substitute changes of singers, and realizing that the last two leave a lot to be desired in the recordings, which, after the Maplesons seems not such a difficult chore, I STILL believe that the "constricted" voice (ha!) of Florez should never change that quality and, despite his normal white tone, still expresses with such feeling that I must make him my #1 choice.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Florez is easily outclassed; I’m not fond of Di Stefano on a good day. 
Lauri-Volpi by a mile!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Lauri-Volpi by 1.60934 km


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Lauri-Volpi by miles. Are his rubati just a little too self-indulgent? Maybe, but quite honestly this is artistry on quite a different level.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for voting everyone.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Lauri-Volpi and find his singing to be inspiring. He had a giant voice, sensational high notes, and the ability to scale his voice all the way down to the tiniest piano with adept control. The guy is a unicorn. The way he transitions from loud to soft and back again and again with such ease is incredible to me. He's the kind of singer who can see _pppppp _on the page and sing it so that one will hear and think 'yes, he did in fact sing all 6 _pianos _as I heard him sing 2 earlier and this was 3 times as soft_' _. And I hear, and also feel, passion and vibrancy in his singing. You know what guys? I think he's actually my favorite tenor.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> I'm a big fan of Lauri-Volpi and find his singing to be inspiring. He had a giant voice, sensational high notes, and the ability to scale his voice all the way down to the tiniest piano with adept control. The guy is a unicorn. The way he transitions from loud to soft and back again and again with such ease is incredible to me. He's the kind of singer who can see _pppppp _on the page and sing it so that one will hear and think 'yes, he did in fact sing all 6 _pianos _as I heard him sing 2 earlier and this was 3 times as soft_' _. And I hear, and also feel, passion and vibrancy in his singing. You know what guys? I think he's actually my favorite tenor.


I wasn't that familar with him but he really, really impressed for many reasons. His high notes were sensational and he sounds good for when he was recorded.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Lauri-Volpi. I'm not fond of his wiggly vibrato, but I can listen through it and find him the most vocally accomplished and musically interesting of these three.


----------



## kappablanca (9 mo ago)

Lauri-Volpi’s vibrato seems to be hit-or-miss depending on the person. Personally, I love it.
LV just is better by a country mile. Dynamic control, squillo, bel canto mastery…incredible.

Pippo is my favorite tenor, depending on the day (sorry, people who like good technique). But, somehow, the beauty of his voice just doesn’t really come through here.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

kappablanca said:


> Lauri-Volpi’s vibrato seems to be hit-or-miss depending on the person. Personally, I love it.
> LV just is better by a country mile. Dynamic control, squillo, bel canto mastery…incredible.
> 
> Pippo is my favorite tenor, depending on the day (sorry, people who like good technique). But, somehow, the beauty of his voice just doesn’t really come through here.


It slowed way down as he aged so people who hate his fast vibrato might like it later on.


----------



## IgorS (Jan 7, 2018)

Unfortunately, Lauri-Volpi’s tremolo completely ruins his otherwise amazing singing.


----------

